# Campsite Guide Books for Germany



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all

Just getting prepared for our first trip to Germany in the MH and would appreciate any advice on campsite directories. Which you consider the one you would not leave home without.

I want to have a book version for general planning.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Michael

For campsites (not stellplatz) the Caravan Club book(s) "Caravan Europe" take some beating. Germany is in Volume 2.

All the entries have comments submitted by members who have been at the sites, and we have always found them to be spot on.

There is a pretty comprehensive coverage of all campsites too, plus a lot of detailed information about facilities, situation etc.

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Michael

There is a book called Camping stop which covers most of Europe, you'll probably be able to pick one from Vicarious Books at one of the MH shows or at www.vicariousbooks.co.uk, however if it's only Germany you require then some time ago the German tourist board use to send a book out free of charge for all the campsites and Aires to any requesting this information so it may be a good idea to try them online first.

I hope this help
Regards
Ray


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

CC Europe 1/2 gets my vote too.

My 2006 copy is well battered and full of scribbles and highlights but apart from allowing for site charge increases, it's still all you need.

Of course, if you're taking a laptop/netbook an MHF icampsites stick is useful.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hydrocell is correct the German tourist office gives out a campsite guide for free. You can order your copy here 
http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/EGB/practical_information/german_campsites_camping_holidays.htm

However, I think the other book mentioned is actually called Camperstop. 
http://www.camperstop.co.uk/?gclid=CK7vhvK6zqoCFQkf4QodAWuqyw

Like the others I've found the CC Europe guides helpful too. You don't need to be a member to buy them. Germany is covered in Book 2.
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planni...s/overseas-caravan-sites/caravan-europe-guide

mike


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, I think the van is overweight now with books! . Off to France via the tunnel next week, heading down to Normandy first. Cheers.

Michael


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dipper17 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I think the van is overweight now with books! . Off to France via the tunnel next week, heading down to Normandy first. Cheers.
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael

You could always put the campsites (and lots of other things) onto Autoroute as pushpin sets.

Then you could see instantly where they are "on the map" - which we find a great advantage.

Can't recommend A/R highly enough. It doesn't provide the complete solution of course, but it's very handy to have with you.

Dave


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

I only use one book - the *Bord Atlas Germany *www.bordatlas.de published by Reise Mobil International.

Yes the German Tourist board will send you FOC their 'Campsites in Germany' book which has at least 1000 places in but I still think the Bord Atlas is *the best.*(And I travel across Germany often)


----------

